# Earplugs for keeping horses calm??!!



## Lollii (20 January 2010)

I have never seen these before:

http://www.horsehealth.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&amp;cPath=107_108&amp;products_id=710

*****Lambskin Earplugs:
Very soft and more acceptable to horses with a natural feel and look. Very easy to put in and remove.******

Would these work as a calmer?


----------



## Munchkin (20 January 2010)

These are very big in the showing world in Australia, although they tend to use foam ones as they're harder to spot.  And yes, they used them to prevent the horses being wound up or distracted by the noise/atmosphere.  I don't like them.


----------



## somethingorother (20 January 2010)

I guess it's the same as when people used to shove newspaper etc in their ears years ago. I wouldn't use them personally but i guess some 'old school' types might. Eg when fireworks are going off. and at least they won't leave bits of soggy newspaper of cotton wool behind when they are removed.


----------



## KAZJAZ (20 January 2010)

Yup big in the showing world.

I always wonder though do the horses mind these being stuffed into their ears?  Not sure my horse would appreciate me poking about at his...


----------



## Lollii (20 January 2010)

I had never heard of newspaper being shoved in their ears either!

very strange, there is no way I can get near my horses ears so it won't work for me.


----------



## MyBoyChe (20 January 2010)

I havent seen these before but dont some racehorses run in earplugs, helps to muffle the sound of the crowds for those that are easily upset so might help in some circumstances I suppose.


----------



## jess_asterix (20 January 2010)

I have some ear plug ones, have only used them a couple of times on a nervous horse, have used cotton wool before that to


----------



## Kenzo (20 January 2010)

I wonder if anyone has used them to help horses that are a bit nervous when clipping?


----------



## sue44 (20 January 2010)

I have an ex.racer who I suspect had these stuffed in her ears.The result, nasty warts in her ears altough I am reassured by vet that they aren t painful just unsightly, she won t let me stroke her ears clearly is sick to death with them being mauled with and the need to dismantle the bridle when tacking her up so theres no need to touch her ears . Wouldn t recommend them.


----------



## PapaFrita (21 January 2010)

[ QUOTE ]
I have an ex.racer who I suspect had these stuffed in her ears.The result, nasty warts in her ears altough I am reassured by vet that they aren t painful just unsightly, she won t let me stroke her ears clearly is sick to death with them being mauled with and the need to dismantle the bridle when tacking her up so theres no need to touch her ears . Wouldn t recommend them. 

[/ QUOTE ]
My mare had aural warts and I got rid of them with Canesten. She now lets me touch her ears, when previously she was very sensitive. I don't see how you can make a connection between these and ear plugs?


----------



## PapaFrita (21 January 2010)

How odd. What's wrong with using cotton wool like my YO? He uses them on a mare that is very distracted by ambient noise.


----------

